# Theres always Bass at Sharon Woods



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Went to Sharon Woods for the first time this year with a guy from work...nice day overcast not to hot..started off real slow they werent hittin the wacky worm rig..so I decided to go with my tourny lure I use for tournys only..and managed to get 5 largemouths and my fishing buddy caught 2, Biggest one of the day was 4lbs


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Great pictures B.
Pretty cool you pulled that many out of there having never fished the lake before. I'm kind of surprised they chased down a crankbait but left a wacky rig alone. Usually those bass are spooks. I used to catch them off the point across from the boat house, but I haven't been there in a long while. I see you guys were on kayaks. Can you bring non-motored craft out there now? I have a new Seahawk inflatable raft and was thinking of dunking it there.


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Umm im not real sure if you can I know you can take kayaks out early morning and night but I don't know about the raft. I rented a boat and brought my motor, my coworker took his kayak. The fish didn't start biting till about 10am nothing from 8am to 10am.


----------



## CO_Trout (May 10, 2008)

Still hard to believe that one could catch anything out of Sharon Woods. Fished there a handful of times with no luck of any kind. Never seen anybody else do any good there either. 

Nice looking fish though.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

I've been there twice and all we caught were largemouth..none of us left smelling bad either. Plenty of 2-4lb fish in there


----------



## beastman (Aug 16, 2011)

nice fish, what kind of lure is that you used?
I've had some luck at Sharon in the May time frame, biggest about 1.5-2 lbs though. Seems like there are decent numbers but mostly smaller in size from what I could tell.


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Beastman: There are alot of smaller size bass in Sharon Woods I got 2 of them today hahaha but there are some big ones in there as well..My biggest out of there last year was a 5lber you just gotta find them schools of shad and you will pick up some nice size bass...The Crankbait that i was using was a 2.5 Lucky Craft® Rick Clunn Crankbait in the 03 Copper Perch Color its my go to bait..and is clearancing out...I stocked up tho http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...e&hvarTextId=58581&jumpToPage=1&currentPage=0


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

BMayhall said:


> Beastman:...03 Copper Perch Color...[/url]


Why do you think the perch color is so successful when they are feeding on shad?


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Sharon Woods and Winton Woods is stained water it has that greenish tint to it at spots sometimes winton woods looks like coffee with creamer I've always done well with the copper perch, rootbeer and gold colored crankbaits there.


----------



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

I have a private pond I fish that you can't help but catch bass. Average size is 2lb. Anytime, they are biting. It has been that way for as long as I can remember ,so about 25years. I have caught a bunch over 5lb. I only go there when I want to make sure my kids catch something. Or when I need a confidence boost There is just no challenge and you know what you are going to catch. I love the rivers because you just never know what you are going to catch. I went to the river one time and I didn't have my box with me, just a pole with a white curly tailed jig tied on. Last minute thing. I caught 4 Carp in the half hour I had. 1 Buffalo. 1 Redhorse. And 2 Gold Carp. Never in a million years did I think that would happen. None of them foul hooked.


----------



## zooks (Feb 4, 2011)

Are Winton and Sharon catch and release only for bass, or can you keep your fish? Size limits?

I assume crappie, bluegiills, cats, and carp are keepers.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Bass are catch and release only at Sharon, Winton, and Miami Whitewater. You can keep the crappie, bluegill, cats, and carp.


----------



## machujanga (Sep 16, 2009)

Whoa, totally going away from Sharon Woods for a second.....but how is bass fishing at Winton Woods?  I'm stuck on shore and the lake is too large for me to walk around with the time frame that I have. A lot of "good" places have [No Fishing] signs posted all over the banks. I've caught a few very small largemouths right against the concrete wall (closest to the boats) but that's about it.

Has anyone had luck at Winton Woods from shore? Kudos~


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

machujanga said:


> Whoa, totally going away from Sharon Woods for a second.....but how is bass fishing at Winton Woods?  I'm stuck on shore and the lake is too large for me to walk around with the time frame that I have. A lot of "good" places have [No Fishing] signs posted all over the banks. I've caught a few very small largemouths right against the concrete wall (closest to the boats) but that's about it.
> 
> Has anyone had luck at Winton Woods from shore? Kudos~


You can rent a boat at Winton woods, why would you stuck on shore?


----------



## machujanga (Sep 16, 2009)

Well, I guess that's a possibility since I do rent at Sharon Woods. I'll check it out next time. Time to look into trolling motors!


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

machujanga said:


> Well, I guess that's a possibility since I do rent at Sharon Woods. I'll check it out next time. Time to look into trolling motors!


Bass Pro has one the Prowler for 99.99 its pretty good really all you need to get around at those lakes...But Winton has some big ole bass they are just far to get to and soft plastics work best there because of all the trash in winton woods lakes from the flooding and the 3 creeks that dump in..crankbait get hung up alot there


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

machujanga said:


> Well, I guess that's a possibility since I do rent at Sharon Woods. I'll check it out next time. Time to look into trolling motors!


Hey Mach,
long time no see. I think my passion for bass fishing doubled the day I bought a trolling motor. It changed my love for the Hamilton Park lakes significantly. I have an extra one in my garage that you could buy, I'll have to get the specs though...I think it's a 35hp Minn Kota. You'll need a battery and a charger though. I waited until Sears had their "Appreciation Night" and got a steal on one for 65 bucks. I got a charger from Auto Zone for about 20.


----------



## Finney13 (Aug 24, 2011)

Had some really good luck on crank baits up from the dam wall in sharon woods. Although colors are always the problem if you guys have any suggestions.


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Finney13 said:


> Had some really good luck on crank baits up from the dam wall in sharon woods. Although colors are always the problem if you guys have any suggestions.


Crankbaits at Sharon..is all I really use next to a wacky rig...Gold Shallow Diving Crankbaits, and any thing chartreuse with a black back..Yellow with a Brownback also works well there...Water is stain green and clear when the sun is beating down those color wake them up.


----------



## Finney13 (Aug 24, 2011)

Cool Thanks man


----------



## machujanga (Sep 16, 2009)

Went out this morning with my younger brother from 8-10am. The conditions were almost perfect for fishing (overcast, a breeze, cool-er temperatures), but didn't manage to catch a single fish. We were throwing dingers from shore all along the banks from the boat house to the wooden pier. After no luck, we rented a boat for an hour with more no luck. Had to end things early due to a final exam I have to take....now! Tight lines!


----------

